# Ping Pong Balls Reaction Thread



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Tuesday guys, that's when we know if Suns get #4 or lesser of a pick.


You guys want that pick?
I've heard some rather not get the pick and wait for next year.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I'd like to get the #4 this year. Big time trade bait. With Nash being 33 years old our window is the next 1 or 2 years for a championship.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Dr. Seuss said:


> Tuesday guys, that's when we know if Suns get #4 or lesser of a pick.
> 
> 
> You guys want that pick?
> I've heard some rather not get the pick and wait for next year.


The "Rather not get it this year" thing is a load of crap, really. The draft next year has a few guys that are worth grabbing for the Suns, but if the Hawks get Oden, Durant, or Wright, they won't be a bottom-4 team again next year. We'll be looking at mid-lottery at the very best, from a realistic sense. The Hawks are a couple of good offseason moves and a new coach away from being a good team.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I was outspoken about wanting it next yr, I don't care either way. I like 4 or 5 potential players with that pick this yr. 

To explain why I wanted it next yr, was because those players in that mid to late lottery I wouldn't have a problem taking over some that are higher up there this yr. Like, Budinger, Bayless, maybe Gordon, Beasley depending how they got projected. I'll take those guys over Noah, J Wright, Hawes, and Green,

I don't buy into the Hawks improving that much yet, especially with how they'll be expected to. Like they were expected to this yr. And after seeing some other comments about this, let them win it. I welcome that. They still have the same coach for right now, and if not, their GM can't do much with that Belkin thing still under them. They would still need more.


But like I said, I don't care either way. Yi is my top guy. Then Horford next.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

I hope to god we get no higher then a 5th pick, btu with the way our lucks been running lately, they'll get #1 pick and we'll be screwed again.

If we do get 4-7 pick, I think we should pick up Conley Jr. He's the closest thing to a pure PG within that pick-range.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Yi and Wright are my canidates.


Both contrasting styles, but both would fit nicely with the Suns.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Wright has crazy length, and athleticism. He just explodes and floats in the air like Marion. Great shotblocker, and has a nice jump hook. He'd be a great pick for the future, but are we going for future or trying to win now while we are really good?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

#1 pick predictions? Imma go with Boston.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

That would be interesting if Boston got the #1 pick.

But I think Memphis will get it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr. Seuss said:


> That would be interesting if Boston got the #1 pick.
> 
> But I think Memphis will get it.



Historically, teams with the worst record haven't gotten the #1 pick's much. Like 3 or 4 times or something it's happened. 

Last 2 yr's, Raps and Bucks weren't even on the radar really. Watch it be a situation like that again. A team that no one wants em to get it lol.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Charlotte! w00t!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> Charlotte! w00t!



MJ would screw that pick up too lol.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

lol


With the #1 pick, the Charlotte Bobcats select..........Joakim Noah, from Florida.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I'd go to his stupid Nissan Car Dealership nearby and burn it down if he did that.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Well, Diss was right. Portland got the #1 pick. We didn't get one at all.


----------

